# Golf GTI



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have just moved to Dubai and I looking to purchase a Golf GTI; either - 

- Buy brand new from main dealer (can anyone suggest what the list price will be in AED)

-Buy used from dealer with low milage / 2008 model (is this a wise option, will save me money, but how reputable are the dealers) 

-Buy used from private seller 

-Wait for Mark VI GTI and purchase from main dealer (when is this due to be available in ME) 

Can you please comment on your views on these options. Money is fine to buy brand new, but if making a big saving I would buy used. 



Also... 

-what is the documentation required to get a car loan from the dealer I am 
buying the car from? 

-where can I search on the internet from used Golf GTIs from car dealers. 

I appreciate the main dealer could answer these question but I would like an non bias view, with your experience of Dubai. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

brb, let me get my Dubai UAE Golf GTI - New or Used? car guide.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds to look for cars
do you have a checking/current account with any banks here? if not you need to get one.
3 months of bank statement
letter from your cocmpany stating how much you make and you are going to deposit it in there bank
residency visa and drivers license from dubai

buy from dealer to make sure you get warranty and peice of mind. new or just as new.

call the dealer and ask them the price. they will tell you straight up. there is no haggling here in dubai when you buy a car. it is what it is. sucks major arse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

btw dude - the Police is auctioning the 2000+ cars found at the Airport... Ya should of waited before buying the GTI man!

Only if I was so motivated to stay in this country for the rest of my life would i buy such a nice car  or put myself into debt with the bank and work to live paying the bank +_+


----------



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks BigDave for your reply. 

My residency visa is in process, I understand that I need this and my Dubai License vefore buying a car. But as for the three montsh of bank statements - I am opening an account as soon as I get my residency. DOes this mean I have to wait three montsh for the statements from point of opening to be able to purchase the car on finance?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

depends on how much money you make and the letter from your company and what kind of work you do


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds to look for cars
> do you have a checking/current account with any banks here? if not you need to get one.
> 3 months of bank statement
> letter from your cocmpany stating how much you make and you are going to deposit it in there bank
> ...



I disagree mate, we buy 60 or so a month and often singularly, there's room for negotiation, even if you're buying from the single dealer in UAE (Liberty for Jeep for example) call all the brancs, ask them, you'll be surprised at how much the cost varies....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

andycapp should know so go with what he said. I just told you what I have heard from other recently since I am currently buying new cars. Oh and word of advice, dont ask the lexus dealer to work with there price or give you free service. they will look at you like you have 18 eyes and a indian dude taking a dump on your head. for real


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Acappella (music aficionado??), 
A new Mk V costs circa 110K aed. The Mk VI isn't out in most markets yet so you might have to wait for a few weeks (or months). Your best bet would be to call the local VW stealership. The R32 costs circa 135k if I'm not mistaken.




bigdave said:


> dont ask the lexus dealer to work with there price or give you free service. they will look at you like you have 18 eyes and a indian dude taking a dump on your head. for real


lmao!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just read this on another forum:

Al Nabooda is offering sweet deals on the 2009 GTI mid range (everything except leather seats) for 106,000 AED and the R32 for 125,000 along with:

1 year free insurance + free registration 
3 years unlimited mileage warranty 
3 years or 90k kms service contract

Just imagine that my previous post never existed.


----------



## th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d (Jan 20, 2009)

acappella6 said:


> I have just moved to Dubai and I looking to purchase a Golf GTI; either -
> 
> - Buy brand new from main dealer (can anyone suggest what the list price will be in AED)
> 
> ...



A brand new Golf GTI should cost you about 135k + any extras. If you are a cash buyer, all you need is a driver's license+residence visa to own a car in UAE. If you are planning to mortgage the car you will need a Bank acccount [ atleast 1 month old] + 3 months bank statement+ Salary Contract [ minimum 3500 AED p/m].

There are many online resources for used cars. European and American makes seems to depreciate faster than its Japenese counterparts. I wouldn't personally recommend a dealer since you normally have to pay them more than what the car is actually worth. But it might seem sensible to pay some extra cash for a limited warranty they offer which is usually 6 months or 10000 kms, which would depend on its model. If you are buying any model above 2007 then it might still be under company warranty .

A 2008 model GTI should cost you somewhere between 75k-90k if you buy it from a private party.Mortgaging a used car by yourself can be notoriously painful. One reason why used car dealers are still in business.


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d said:


> A brand new Golf GTI should cost you about 135k + any extras. If you are a cash buyer, all you need is a driver's license+residence visa to own a car in UAE. If you are planning to mortgage the car you will need a Bank acccount [ atleast 1 month old] + 3 months bank statement+ Salary Contract [ minimum 3500 AED p/m].
> 
> There are many online resources for used cars. European and American makes seems to depreciate faster than its Japenese counterparts. I wouldn't personally recommend a dealer since you normally have to pay them more than what the car is actually worth. But it might seem sensible to pay some extra cash for a limited warranty they offer which is usually 6 months or 10000 kms, which would depend on its model. If you are buying any model above 2007 then it might still be under company warranty .
> 
> A 2008 model GTI should cost you somewhere between 75k-90k if you buy it from a private party.Mortgaging a used car by yourself can be notoriously painful. One reason why used car dealers are still in business.


Bulls#it, lol

Just bought a brandnew one from Al Nabooda in December for 110,000 AED, full options as well, works out at about 2700AED / month over 4 years. 

Great Car, puts a smile on my face everytime i drive it!!


----------

